# Gothic2 mitr Geschicklichkeit-Einhand und Bogen?



## Tiger39 (13. November 2005)

Hi

ich wollte mal wissen ob man mit sehr viel geschicklichkeit das spiel durchspielen kann ich wollt erst den degen dann meisterdegen und dann betty
aber gibt es noch ein  besseres einhandschwert wofür man geschicklichkeit
braucht mit mehr als 120 schaden  

ich wollte auch einen bogen nehmen im moment hab ich den "Bogen"was für ein bogen könnte denn noch gut sein so mit mehr als 140 schaden wenns das gibt

danke im voraus für hilfe

gruß


----------



## Dumbi (13. November 2005)

Hier findest du alle Waffen aus dem Spiel, sortiert nach Schaden und benötigter Stärke/Geschick, das kannst du dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## Tiger39 (13. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic2 DNDR mit Geschicklichkeit-Einhand und Bogen?*

kann es sein dass ich was vergessen hab ich spiele dndr un den bogen den ich hab is der "Bogen" und macht 30 schaden laut der liste aber nur 20

wie geht das oder liegt das am Add-on


----------



## Dumbi (13. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic2 DNDR mit Geschicklichkeit-Einhand und Bogen?*

Die Waffen aus dem AddOn stehen wieder in einer anderen Liste, nämlich  hier.   
Wie du siehst gibt es im AddOn einen Drachenbogen mit 160 Schaden, alledrings benötigst du dafür auch 160 Geschick!


----------



## Tiger39 (13. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic2 DNDR mit Geschicklichkeit-Einhand und Bogen?*

das is ja megastark
danke für die hilfe das wird mir weiterhelfen

gruß


----------



## Special-K-05 (13. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic2 DNDR mit Geschicklichkeit-Einhand und Bogen?*

Ich habs mit nem DEX char durchgespielt und ich muss sagen das war ein Spaziergang. Hatte am Ende irgendwas mit 350 Geschick (ohne cheats - unter Ausnutzung aller Boni) Drachenbogen (100 und Betty (50.

Die Drachen (incl. dem Untoten) haben mir nicht einen Schadenspunkt gemacht und am Ende wars ein Ork - ein Schuss.
Am Anfang isses besonders leicht weil keiner Panzerung gegen stich hat (nur bei den Skeletten haste am Anfang ein Problem)

Bogen auf 30% bringen
dann DEX auf ca 60
bogen auf 50%
dex 90
bogen 70% (dann die steintafeln lesen hat man 100%
danach dex auf 120 (dann bonis tränke gekauft/gebraut, beten, steintafeln lesen, embarla firasgo, usw. usw.)

so habs ich zumindest gemacht.


----------



## Tiger39 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic2 DNDR mit Geschicklichkeit-Einhand und Bogen?*

danke im moment wo ich bin anfang 3. kapitel bogen und einhand 60%
un kurz davor meisterdegen zu kaufen

danke für die hilfe

gruß


----------



## WINDoSt (16. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic2 DNDR mit Geschicklichkeit-Einhand und Bogen?*



			
				Tiger39 am 15.11.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> danke im moment wo ich bin anfang 3. kapitel bogen und einhand 60%
> un kurz davor meisterdegen zu kaufen
> 
> danke für die hilfe
> ...



Wie "Meisterdegen kaufen?"! Warum kaufen? Die Chefin der Diebesgilde hat doch einen Meisterdegen, den kriegst du ganz umsonst! Da musst du nur ein bisschen kämpfen! Außerdem findest du in der Diebesgilde hammergeile Gegenstände!


----------



## Tiger39 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic2 DNDR mit Geschicklichkeit-Einhand und Bogen?*

es hat sich schon erledigt.Ich hab ihn schon im 3. kapitel vom jamirez genommen der is jetz zwar tot aber das is ja egal. Ich hab den Eschenbogen und wollte nochmal fragen wie ich schnell bis spätestens 5. kapitel zu 160 geschicklichkeit komme?Weil ich den Drachentöter bogen haben will.

danke nochmal für die antworten

gruß


----------

